# Der Screenshot-Kommentarthread



## GxGamer (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich habe gerade die Suchfunktion benutzt aber nix gefunden, was meinem Anliegen nahe kommt. Ihr kennt ja alle den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nshot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen.html . Allerdings kann man dort keine anständigen Kommentare abgeben bzw Diskussionen dazu führen.

Und der ein oder andere wünscht sich vielleicht einen Kommentar bzw Kritik abgeben zu können oder zu erhalten, dazu zähle ich mich selber auch ( JA, ich brauch Bestätigung!   ).

Also dachte ich mir, ich mache mal einen Thread auf, in dem man einfach den Link zum Post einfügen und dann seine Meinung dazu kundtun kann. Oder man fügt seinen eigenen Post ein und fragt die Com, was sie davon hält. Ich habe mir das in etwa so vorgestellt:



			
				GxGamer Beispielpost schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute, ich wollt mal fragen wie ihr die Bilder so findet.
> Sind die ok so oder habt ihr Anregungen dazu was man besser machen könnte? Guckt mal:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-326.html#post2282336
> ...



Falls diese Idee nicht so ihren Anklang findet, unerwünscht ist oder schon vorhanden sein sollte, kann der Thread gerne geschlossen werden. Dann aber bitte mit Link zum vorhandenen Thread 

Beste Grüße


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (11. November 2010)

Schöne Bilder gerade von Two Worlds (oder hier) und CoD:BO (oder hier)


----------

